# New from Fort Worth Texas!



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from Gordonville, Texas on beautiful Lake Texoma!


----------



## cprsuperman (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome, from a fellow Cowtowner!!!


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

cprsuperman said:


> Welcome, from a fellow Cowtowner!!!


Sweet! You gearing up for hogs yet?


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I shoot as many as I can, as often as I can. I still don't seem to put a dent in them!


----------



## cprsuperman (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't been hog hunting this year, but I will try to sometime soon. I am starting to practice my turkey calling.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Blood Trail. Have fun here.


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome from Granbury, Texas


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------

